# Feeling alone, don't we all...



## ashleycaline09 (Dec 5, 2014)

I joined this group to hopefully make myself feel a little less lonely about my health issues. I suffered for 9 years, starting when I was 12, with IBS/IBD symptoms and no diagnosis due to my age and no doctors believing me.I found a specialist in Florida when I was 21. So, I moved from Indiana to Florida to hopefully get answers and help. Automatically he wanted to do a colonoscopy. He ended up finding 2 precancerous polyps that were so old they connected to my small intestine and were the size of a baseball...EACH. Ended up having a good portion of my small intestine removed completely. In doing so, the tube (not sure what it's called) that collects the good bacteria to kill off bad bacteria was removed so I get infections more than normal. With that being said, you can only imagine the flare ups I get. 
The doctor started me on Nortriptyline to help with the IBS/IBD and some others as well. Well, it's been 3 years and I've had 3 colonoscopies since then to remove, yet again, more precancerous polyps. YIPPIE. I'm 24 years old. I am too young for this. So they say. It wasn't so hard to deal with at first. But now my symptoms are getting much worse. I've switched to Bentyl now while trying to get pregnant. Am on fiber pills, immodium, probiotics, and have to do Xifaxin every month or 2. I feel like I'm deterring every time I have to use the restroom. I spend most of my day IN the restroom. So much so that it took a toll on my job even if I hadn't ate either anything at all or anything that triggers my flare ups even the slightest bit. 
I guess my reasoning for this is to find out that I am not the only one who feels like my life is wasting away. I'm only 24 years old. I should not have to feel like this every day for the rest of my life. 
The really hard part is this time of year. For the past few years I've had excuses not to go visit family for the holidays, loss of our first child, work, weather, and this year I have no excuse to give so I'm stuck spending it with our families. Any advice on how to sit there and watch everyone eat all the great food while I probably won't eat all or bring my own food to someone else's house to eat, although they do understand and never give me grief for it, it still is hard having to do so.
PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Jaymejo17 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Ashley ! I just joined the group & read your story .Sadly It sounds all to familiar . I am also from Indiana , born & raised & still living here . I am 43 , married & have 2 kids . My daughters a senior & my son is a junior . I have bee sick for the past 15 years & I think I've seen every doctor in the state of Indy . I've even been to the Mayo Clinic . I filed for SSD 2 yrs ago & am still trying to receive it . I've been so sick that my mom sold her house & moved in with us to help me & help with my kids . I am a strong Christian . Very into my faith . Not sure I would still be here if my faith wasn't so strong . So Ashley I just wanted to share my story from one Hoosier to another & to let you know I've added you to my prayer list . Please feel free to write me back & keep in contact if you would like . Sending love & prayers from Indy ❤🙏❤🙏


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Im male 25 and my life is nothing how I imagined it to be. however more recently Ive been able to manage IBSD with diet alone as everything else didnt work, but it is very easy to slip when you crave something or someone just start arguing you should eat like everybody else. I know how it is to struggle with this near other people like family seeing it as strange behavior but maybe just be open about it.. if anyone asks why you are eating differently say that if you eat what they are eating you will be in pain.. you dont know why and your doctor doesnt know too so you just choose to avoid the pain by eating differently..that way people should understand your struggle rather that get in frustrating explanations about food..


----------



## ashleycaline09 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you Jaymejo17 and alexolx123 for finding an interest in my post! Although I know I am not alone and am not the only person with this issue, it feels lonely at times. Especially having to deal with this issue alone since my family lives 4 hours away, my husband's family think I'm just picky and although my husband is helpful and supportive, he still doesn't fully understand that I can't just eat that beautiful Christmas dinner despite how it would make me feel. Haha. I wish it were thay easy. Besides diet, what have you guys done to help make it feel at least the tiniest bit better? I've tried so many things yet nothing seems to help. Even the most expensive drugs. I've done the whole gluten free and dairy free while on FODMAP diet. Didn't help the least bit. So I started to just do the FODMAP alone and no change after a year. It's depressing feeling like nothing will ever help and it's an illness I'll never over come.


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

going without gluten and without dairy only didnt helped me either, Ive tried antidepressives, antispasmodic, calmants.. nothing helped but I have zero symptoms when I eat only what I should be eating, but its easy to slip. to know how I do it (not fodmap): http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/204402-alexs-successful-food-log-bammm/

now, not about managing the symptoms but making you more connected with your body and hopeully happy you can try meditation, I love it but not actually been doing it now

also I did CrossFit and its amazing to connect with positive people, I said I have this problem in the moment I entered the class and everyone was supportive.. its amazing to give you more conident and actually like your body in a new way..love the things and new things you can do with it (never had a urgency while working out)

now I do strength training..not wicked and not as social as cross but I want to gain some weight and I still have good times with my body not thinking about anything more than liting the weights









but really, just move your body, do yoga, do stuff at home.. it will make you happier and more connected with your body, its good or the body and the mind


----------



## ashleycaline09 (Dec 5, 2014)

I have unfortunately been so busy lately I gave up working out but I did try a little yoga and in home workouts and it did help at first but I think my symptoms started acting up too bad to keep continuing. Maybe I'll find something to start up againď


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

you can always do it at home!

since you can commit to a strick diet for so long, check the post I linked in my previous reply and try it for 2 weeks.. you have nothing to loose now I guess







and it works 100% for me.. I would do it gluten and grain free..they are not triggers for me but it seems they are for some


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey alexolx123,
I'm 25 male as well and struggling with IBS at the moment. Always feel like I'm the only MALE around dealing with it, I only know girls with it but would be great to talk to a guy about it!

Cheers


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi jesse you can add me somewhere, do you have facebook or whatsapp?..would be great -for me too.. I dont even know a girl or boy with this

In the meantime please read this post, I think it can help you : http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/204402-alexs-successful-food-log-bammm/


----------

